# Epic fantasy music attempt (Albion One)



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

That's been one year that I've been using sample libraries (for scoring) and wanted to try a new genre, that is epic / fantasy epic style.

I would be glad to have some of your feedbacks in order to improve my skills, please, if you enjoy it (or not). 



Have a very nice day


----------



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

up


----------



## Blonde9 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the staccato base melody!


----------



## Vavastrasza (Jan 15, 2017)

I enjoyed this. The bass rhythm is good but maybe a bit wearying on the ear over 4 minutes. Perhaps some variation? I thought the best bits were when the slow, soft violin blended with the rhythm. The foreground melodies, especially the faster ones (for example around 1.17), seem the weakest part of it to me.


----------



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for listening and for your answers.



Vavastrasza said:


> I enjoyed this. The bass rhythm is good but maybe a bit wearying on the ear over 4 minutes. Perhaps some variation? I thought the best bits were when the slow, soft violin blended with the rhythm. The foreground melodies, especially the faster ones (for example around 1.17), seem the weakest part of it to me.



Yes I agree with you... I didn't dare some variations as I tried first to reach a certain dynamic point within the music. And the foreground melodies with the solo flute was also a challenge: seems to be difficult to make the flute (such a soft instrument in comparison to brasses) ring interestingly with an epic background. What are your thought about this?  Thanks a lot for this appreciated feedback


----------



## Illico (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi from a celtic man in Rennes,
From my point of view, 4:30 with the same background is too long and Cymbals come back too often.
I like the general ambience, staccato melody is good. Continue like this.


----------



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Illico (and if you want to share me your music again, you're welcome  )


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 31, 2017)

Outstanding to find VI composers from Rennes and Poitiers here! *happy*


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 31, 2017)

A little advice : you need to clear up the basses, so it bounces more dynamically. *french details switch on* (Dans je-ne-sais-plus-quelle masterclass, Mike Verta conseille, en ce qui concerne les staccatos et spiccatos des cellis et contrebasses, de ne pas les faire jouer dans un flux continu de croches ou double-croches mais de leur faire jouer le rôle d'accents. On y gagne beaucoup niveau dynamique *et *clarté puisque ça libère ton spectre grave.) *french details switch off*


----------



## Cătălin Popescu (Jan 31, 2017)

Good, realistic (but repeating) sound in the background.
The solo instruments overpower everything else, and that's unrealistic. Probably a room/speaker/mixing issue. 
The melody is kinda all over the place, I was unable to focus on it because it just seemed to "play stuff".


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 31, 2017)

The ostinato and percussion gets wearying imo, but overall it sounds to me like you're on the right track! Maybe mess with a set of variations in the ostinato/rhythm in general, or perhaps experiment with instrument combinations.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 31, 2017)

Svyato said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> That's been one year that I've been using sample libraries (for scoring) and wanted to try a new genre, that is epic / fantasy epic style.
> 
> ...




Hi there 

Cool track, 
I like it! Has a nice positive heroic uplifting forward feeling for me. There is one thing I noticed besides what others here allready mentioned: For me the track loses a bit of that "power" in the end. Whilst you deliberately wanted that, I expected the other way around that it would be, just because normally most of those tracks in that genre tend to build up vertically ecspecially towards the end. There is one little other thing which I noticed and after a while got me: Your use of the sustained crescendo cymbal: It is always of the same kind. Sure I guess it is the same patch and same crescendo sample. Maybe it could be an idea that you try different ways to build up into a moment you would like to celebrate? For instance using a longer or even short timpani roll crescendo? Combined with Piatti? 
Thank you for sharing.


----------

